# Aufbau eines Bluetooth-Netzwerkes (Heim) mit HUB und Router



## fabi9the9real (3. August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab mal ne Frage bezüglich des DSL Routers Sinus 154 DSL Basic SE. Und zwar bin ich bis jetzt alleine über diesen Router ins Internet gegangen. Jetzt möchte ich aber noch zwei Rechner, die bei mir rumstehen, Internetfähig machen, sodass alle drei Rechner gleichzeitig ins Internet können. 
Ich hab mir das so vorgestellt, dass ich den Router und den Hub am Dachboden Zentral für alle Rechner zugänglich mach. Die beiden anderen Rechner sollen über den Hub zum Router und dann zum Splitter. Da mein Rechner per Kabel nicht mit dem Hub oder dem Router verbindbar ist, hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich bluetooth mach. Geht es, dass ich über meinen Rechner mit einem Bluetooth-adapter auf den Router zugreif und dann ins Internet komm, und die anderen beiden rechner über den Hub gleichzeitig zu meinen reinkommen? Wenn ja, benötige ich da spezielle netzwerkkabel, oder geht da jedes gewöhnliches netzwerkkabel?

Wär nett, wenn ihr mit helfen könntet

mfg

Fabian Frank


----------

